# Jujitsu/Judo Gis for Warmer Weather?



## K Williams (Mar 25, 2005)

What recommendations do you all have for strong, warm-weather jujitsu gis. Thanks.


----------



## bignick (Mar 25, 2005)

What is this "warmer weather" you speak of?


----------



## bignick (Mar 25, 2005)

But seriously, maybe a heavyweight karate gi would be more appropriate, because most judogi's are going to be pretty heavy...


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Mar 25, 2005)

I normally wear a t-shirt and a double weave Jujutsu gi no matter what the weather is.


----------



## K Williams (Mar 25, 2005)

OK, I'll rephrase the question. What are some good "middleweight" (around 20oz. fabric) jujitsu gis?  :asian:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Mar 25, 2005)

You can get a Howard Standard Single Kimono, which is 15oz for $50-80 dollars. Depends on the color. I have a Pro Force from Asian World that has lasted me about 10 years. Also have couple of Gameness and Krugans. If Howard's would make a black gi I would get one.


----------



## K Williams (Mar 27, 2005)

Kempojujutsu said:
			
		

> You can get a Howard Standard Single Kimono, which is 15oz for $50-80 dollars. Depends on the color. I have a Pro Force from Asian World that has lasted me about 10 years. Also have couple of Gameness and Krugans. If Howard's would make a black gi I would get one.



Thanks.


----------



## K Williams (Apr 17, 2005)

I ended up getting a Toraki Premium Label gi.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 17, 2005)

I wear the same one year-round.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 19, 2005)

Atama makes a "summer weave" that is very lightweight and breathable. My instructor uses it for training in Utah during the summer. they are super light feeling, but still strong. If you purchase another gi, I'd try this one.


----------



## K Williams (Apr 19, 2005)

How about the MKimonos Hybrid weave gi?


----------



## Schtankybampo (Apr 28, 2005)

Hahahaha. We just melt. It's great. I asked for a nice like, short sleeved skirted gi, but couldn't find one. 


It's wonderful. When I take my gi off in the summer after class is over, it weighs like, 40 pounds. But I feel so comparitively cool afterwards for those few minutes before I pass out from heat stroke.


~m~


----------

